# Talking to old phones with Bluetooth ?



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2011)

I have an obscure phone - a BenQ Siemens E71 and the USB cable is no longer compatible so I got myself a Bluetooth widget which has installed fine on Windows 7 / 64, and I managed to get phone and PC to trust one another - but I can't do any more than that - i.e. transfer photos / music etc ...

I'm only playing really - about time I understood this sort of thing.

I'm so rarely away from a PC, I can't see myself shelling out for a smartphone.

Is there a generic solution ?

I'm not sure if it's the Bluetooth dongle or the phone that's the problem.




> Compatibility issue between a Bluetooth service and Windows
> A service associated with a Bluetooth enabled device isn't compatible with this version of Windows. This service might not be required for this device to work properly.
> 
> If your Bluetooth enabled device is working properly, you can ignore this error. Other Bluetooth connections, and your devices, will continue to work properly.
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you mean by "the USB cable is no longer compatible"? Do you mean it no longer works? If so, buy another from e-bay. They're not exactly expensive!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> What do you mean by "the USB cable is no longer compatible"? Do you mean it no longer works? If so, buy another from e-bay. They're not exactly expensive!


 
It's got a bespoke benq-siemens plug on the end.

The USB driver definitely won't work under W7/64, so I was hoping Bluetooth would be generic. 
I once talked to my phone with a laptop running xp and I don't remember downloading a specific driver.

I can see my phone right now, but I can't move files etc. I paid 25 hard-earned pounds for that phone 3 years or so ago.


----------

